# RF DSR1 In Home Audio?



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

I have an RF DSR1 for a car audio install I decided I dont want to install (it's a lot of work, I'm too old and lazy). But I want to build a pair of DIY HT speakers for my living room. Originally I was just going to sell the DSR1, at a loss of course, and design passives for the towers. But then I thought what the hell, why lose money to spend more money when I can just use what I already have and go active instead?

Now yes obviously I will need an AC/DC converter. But otherwise I'm not missing anything, right? Will an external AC/DC introduce noise into the system?


----------

